# Probably an old question....but



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Just thinking about tearing up my 4x18 four laner and rebuilding as a two lane. Looking to get longer lap lengths and maybe eliminate the 6" radius turns for using low ohm pancake cars.
Anyway my question is, does anyone actually have a design program that is still available and works with HO scale? 
Before I even consider tearing up my current track, I'd like to explore what layouts may work for my available space.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I used Ultimate Racer to design my track: http://www.uracerweb.org/


----------

